# Bien traiter sa batterie ?



## Yohmgaï (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

 J'ai fait l'acquisition il y a quelques mois d'un powerbook G4 12", ainsi que plus récemment d'un iPod.
 J'ai une question bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse sur le forum, trop de messages sûrement 

 Est-ce que laisser brancher les appareils sur secteur abîme les appareils ou les batteries, que ce soit mon iPod ou mon Powerbook ?
 Certaines personnes m'ont dit que ce n'était pas bon de les laisser brancher, d'autres m'ont dit qu'il valait mieux leur faire faire des cycles de charge/décharge complets, enfin bref, je ne sais pas qui croire... ça m'arrangerait de pouvoir les laisser brancher, mais comme j'ai peur d'abîmer, je ne sais pas vu que je n'y connais rien 

 Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## MarcMame (10 Novembre 2004)

1/ Ce sujet a été traité des dizaines de fois. il serait sage d'utiliser la recherche.
2/ Tu fais comme tu veux, ça ne changera pas grand chose, c'est même prévu pour.
3/ C'est qui le patron ? ton PowerBook ou toi ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Tu fais comme tu veux, ça ne changera pas grand chose, c'est même prévu pour.
> 3/ C'est qui le patron ? ton PowerBook ou toi ?



lu, et approuvé


----------



## Yohmgaï (10 Novembre 2004)

Comme je l'ai précisé dans mon pemier message, j'ai fait une recherche mais il y a trop de messages pour tomber sur le bon sujet, j'ai surtout trouvé des personnes qui demandaient quelles batteries prendre, or ça n'est pas en rapport direct avec ma requête.

 Merci pour vos réponses, au moins je suis soulagé car vu le prix des batteries, j'ai eu peur de diminuer malencontreusement leur durée de vie en voulant y faire attention ^^
 Le patron c'est moi, mais c'est mon compte en banque qui paye le powerbook et les batteries, et il n'aime pas trop qu'on le titille à cause de mauvais conseils


----------



## ficelle (10 Novembre 2004)

si tu as un cable d'alim pas loin, tu branches (c'est bien d'en avoir plusieurs  )...
si tu n'as plus de batterie, tu branches.... 

et si tu pars en vadrouille, tu n'oublies pas ton transfo 

mais il ne faut pas trop se prendre la tete avec ça !


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> lu, et approuvé



Même avis : ne te prends pas la tête, évite juste de vouloir systématiquement te servir du portable sur la batterie quand tu as une prise à côté, la batterie s'use d'abord si l'on s'en sert. Mais sinon, tu te sers de ta machine comme tu veux : quand tu as envie de le laisser branché, tu le branches, quand tu n'as pas envie, tu ne le branches pas (c'est quand même fait pour ça  ).

La batterie de ma palourde est encore vaillante (même si elle a, semble-t-il, un peu baissé d'autonomie depuis quelques temps) et la dite palourde a passé les 4 ans. La seule règle que j'ai appliqué, c'est d'éviter de m'en servir systématiquement sur la batterie quand elle est presque déchargée et que j'ai une prise à côté.


----------



## dadanini (12 Novembre 2004)

Comme l'on dit tous mes predecesseurs qui sont experimentés ne te prends la tête.
Les batteries actuelles sont prévues pour supporter les decharges et les recharges à repetition de même elles supportent tres bien le fait de rester brancher sur le secteur. Le fait que la batterie devienne tres chaude ne doit pas t'inquieter.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Novembre 2004)

Moi je laisse tout sur secteur


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (12 Novembre 2004)

Et pourtant ...

Dans le numéro hors série de SVM MAC (toujours en vente actuellement en librairie) à la page 22 il y a un article dont le titre est : "Soigner la batterie de son portable". En bref ils conseillent de décharger la batterie une fois tous les deux mois afin de (je cite) recalibrer la jauge d'autonomie. Ensuite quand elle est complètement à plat, rebranchez le portable pour une charge complète.

Mais, il est vrai que je n'ai jamais procédé de la sorte ni pour la batterie de mon caméscope, ni pour mon GSM, ni pour mon rasoir électrique et que ces batteries vivent en moyenne 4 ans.

à vous de choisir.


----------



## drs (12 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si tu as un cable d'alim pas loin, tu branches (c'est bien d'en avoir plusieurs  )...
> si tu n'as plus de batterie, tu branches....
> 
> et si tu pars en vadrouille, tu n'oublies pas ton transfo



mais surtout, quand tu pars en vadrouille, oublie pas de le débrancher! 



alex


----------



## Gullyver (13 Novembre 2004)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant ...
> 
> Dans le numéro hors série de SVM MAC (toujours en vente actuellement en librairie) à la page 22 il y a un article dont le titre est : "Soigner la batterie de son portable". En bref ils conseillent de décharger la batterie une fois tous les deux mois afin de (je cite) recalibrer la jauge d'autonomie. Ensuite quand elle est complètement à plat, rebranchez le portable pour une charge complète.
> .




Ils se foulent pas trop chez SVM. Moi aussi je peux recopier l'article d'apple  : PowerBook G4 et iBook : Comment conditionner une nouvelle batterie pour obtenir de meilleures performances


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (17 Novembre 2004)

En résumé, on dit tout et son contraire sur la façon de traiter les accus.

Donc, utilisons, cliquons, prenons du plaisir avec nos MAC sans penser aux batteries qui quand elles seront mortes, nous le ferons savoir.


----------



## MrStone (17 Novembre 2004)

Non, on ne dit pas tout et son contraire, ça va dans le même sens, nuance 

1- Apple recommande de faire dans la première semaine de mise en service un cycle de décharge/charge complet afin d'optimiser le fonctionnement de la jauge. En d'autres termes lui donner de bons repères mini et maxi à l'intérieur desquels elle va pouvoir jauger. 
C'est une _simple_ recommandation, rien de plus ! Si tu ne le fais pas ton portable marchera quand même !

2- Utilise ta batterie comme bon te semble, et tout ira bien


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Y a tout ce qu'il faut chez Apple...


----------

